# 7 1/2 week puppy bitework



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2OupBV8WT4

Excuse the music :-({|=


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Brother and sister in environmental
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U9k8dV3SOc

Waiting for last one of a bigger male doing bitework in wind storm to upload to youtube


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice little Cairn Terriers at the first glance.

I enjoyed that - the "girl" is really something else, but males are often about 2 weeks behind (human males, too).

What I noticed is, is that there were far more distractions during bite work than we do with our GSDs? any comments?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That little guy is going to a Mondioring trainer.
In this video the distractions are more of a test of their nerves for me to see. That tarp was very loud when the wind would snap it. I was a little worried it would be too much but they handled it really well.
You are definitely right about males maturing slower. We have friends holding that female


----------

